# Just when you thought you saw it all



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Blamed for Bee Collapse, Monsanto Buys Bee Research Firm | Natural Society


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

There isn't anything that this company does that is any good. How long until these big companies make it illegal to grow your own food?


----------



## Neroli (Apr 19, 2012)

Somehow I'm not surprised. Disappointed, but not surprised.


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

You think that is disappointing.......look at who they hired to head up their new program!


----------

